# Euramobil Integra 810 queries.



## Chudders

A while ago I expressed an interest in buying a Euramobil 810 HS and members of this forum very kindly gave all sorts of good advice and helpful comments.
In the end I did not buy that 2005 model for a reasons mainly to do with way the interior had been used as a permanent live in. I am now looking at a 2006 of the same model. This one looks very clean and tidy with 9000 miles recorded.
A couple more questions if I may,
Can anyone tell me what the approximate payload is. The Max weight on the plate is 5000 Kg with each of the rear axles at 1300 KG (I think) and 1850 front.
I do not know what the original weight out of the factory with driver and equipment and fuel etc would have been. 
The second question relates to the Fiat base vehicle. It is as I said a 2006 model but how do I know if this is a 2.8 JTD engine/gearbox or one of the problematical X250,s with reversing problems. Can I tell by looking. The gearstick reverse is up and to the left. Its not like a coachbuilt where you can tell by the design of the cab front.
Any other comments regarding build quality, what to look out for etc would be appreciated
Regards, Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc

There is no 2.8jtd used in the X250 (except in the far east) so if it is 2.8 it will be an 'old' type.
If it's a left hooker it may well have the 2.8 JTD Power unit, which came out in 2005 but only in lhd, this engine has 146 bhp and shed loads of torque from only 1500 rpm.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the reply, but still a bit confused. It is right hand drive but I do not know what size engine it has yet. (Not been able to see V5 yet)
All I am trying to establish is an easy way of telling whether it is the one with reverse gear problems or the previous one. I have a 2.8 JTD at present but it is 2002 vintage with reverse to the right and down. After this I believe the engine drive/train was changed until the the new ones came out in 2006 and which presented the reverse gear judder.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

The X250 has a kinda smiley face appearance with uptilted headlights. It looks totally different to the old one, do you perhaps have a picture?

This is an X250










This is old style. (PS not my van so don't worry re reg no showing)


----------



## Chudders

Carolgavin, thanks for the reply but I cant tell from the smiley face of a coachbuilt. The Euramobil uses its own full A class body so the front look is no help I,m afraid.
Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Oh well try this one on Ebay item no 250514528542 its a 2009 note the tilted smiley headlights. If the one you are looking at aint like this then its not an X250


----------



## Jean-Luc

Is the engine size mentioned on the tax disc (road fund licence)?. That might answer your question.


----------



## Deno

Hi 
Just a thought - The way to tell might be by identifying the respective dashboard as they changed when the models changed.
Is there anyone who can insert the respective photo's? unfortunately I don't know how.
Deno


----------



## Jezport

Isnt the x250 a 6speed where the 2.8 would be 5


----------



## Chudders

Some good point made for me to check, thanks everyone for your input
Dave


----------



## sersol

Hi it will defo be the older type engine,2:8,& out of the stable they can struggle a little on the 810 setup.Top class van but consider remap,or smart box.
Gary


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Ya,

Mine is a 810 Integra and is a five speed box. I have only once experienced a bad reverse, first time out (2005 model) and that was probably my own fault, as I was reversing up a steep car park to turn around. (Go on, say it, typical female!!!) Fantastic model, spacious and very easy to handle.


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the reply Jennifer, any idea what sort of MPG I can expect if driven 'carefully'
Dave


----------



## Jennifer

*Mileage*

To be perfectly honest Dave, I have never worked out the mpg, and as I never buy fuel by the gallon/litre, it does not interest me. If it helps, I can tell you that I got to Moreton in Marsh in the Cotswolds and back to Poole on three quarteers of a tank, going up the A35/M27/M3/A 24 etc.
Travels comfortably on the M roads at 70 mph, although I do tend to drive nearer 65 constantly. Hope this helps and sorry if I cannot be more specific.

Jenny


----------



## Chudders

OK Thanks, for that info, I am still considering the purchase at the moment
Dave


----------



## Alan23

I have a 2001 810 which is a 2.8 and consistently get 22-24 mpg driving at about 65 mph on motorways or a bit slower on smaller roads. Great van.
Alan


----------



## Chudders

Alan, thanks for the reply, only just seen it, my apologies
Had another look at the vehicle today, still thinking.
Regards, Dave


----------

